# need advice!!



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

I took Emmy to the vet for a potential URI. She had a runny nose, loss of appetite, less activity.. etc.
She's been on baytril about 10 days (the dosage is 10-14)
Things were really starting to look better again, this week. Her nose seemed to be less runny, she was eating normally again, wheeling normally, there was normal amounts of mess, poo was solid and brown, she was interacting with me again...
Then tonight I get her out to give her her Baytril, and her nose is runny and I saw a bubble  I haven't even seen a bubble yet!! Everything is getting better but the runny nose. It's so weird. 
I can call the vet tomorrow and get another appointment. I'm just wondering what y'all think the problem might be cause I'm really stressed. Last time we went a little over a week ago he got a slide of her nasal discharge (which is clear) and didn't see anything signaling a URI. 
I'M SO CONFUSED!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

She probably needs another round of antibiotics. Tsunami was on antibiotics for several weeks for a URI. I also put a humidifier in the room for her.


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply!
Do you think I should call and just get more Baytril, or is there another antibiotic you think might be more effective? I know Baytril is disguisting and hard on her stomach, I feel bad every time I give it to her. It's sadly adorable though cause she wrinkles up her nose


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

How are her poops? If they are in the normal range it might be easier on her to just stay on the baytril. As my vet calls it, baytril is the big guns and given when the infection is more severe or pneumonia or close to that point. With a minor infection, mine have always been put on clavamox and it has worked well with minimal and usually no tummy issues and best of all, most of the hedgehogs will suck it right out of the syringe. If she is still having tummy upset then maybe something milder would be better. 

Ask your vet what he thinks is best.


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok, thanks a ton. Her poop has actually been solid through this whole sickness. I'm about to give the vet a call right now actually. I'm now really worried cause when I went and gave her her first dose of the day, I weighed her, normal weight (she hasn't lost weight at all through this) but I took her to the light to look at her belly and it looked like it might possibly be jaundicing. :shock: I was checking for that every day last week when she wasn't eating well. So it had to have started this week. It looked kind of yellow around the outside, not the middle. I was syringing her food last week cause she wasn't eating much, and this week she started to eat more and so I stopped cause her eating was nearly back to normal. 
I don't know if I can handle all this stressing and worrying about her


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Are you sure the yellow is not urine stains. She's been on a different food which may have caused more intense coloured urine and being sick, she may have laid in it which would not be unusual for one that is sick. Keep track of how much food she is eating. If she is developing FLD, her food intake will drop. FLD makes them feel yucky. She would also start to drink a lot and possibly vomit. Don't panic and jump to that conclusion although I know you are. It is most likely NOT FLD. Good to check out though.


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the help  I've just been on high alert since she's been sick. I called the vet, explained about the bubbles and her nose still being bad, and he prescribed another round of Baytril and another antibiotic (Biomix or something?? i'll edit later with the name. that's probably not right at all) 
It's ok to give her two antibiotics at once?? He's just afraid it's a strand of bacteria that Baytril isn't killing. 
Also, something similar to this happened the same time last year. So he's suspicious it could be allergies?? Has anyone had a hedgie with allergies that flair up at a certain time per year? 
Thanks again for the help! This website is too great.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, allergies are a possibility if it happens at the same time each year. It may also be the dryness in your house. Do you use fabric softener in the winter? 

Usually though, allergies don't cause loss of appetite but if her nose was stuffy enough it may have.


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

I haven't been using fabric softener recently. But a wash or two ago I think I had to use scented detergent so that could have cause a problem, maybe?


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

OK, the new antibiotic she is on along with baytril is Biomox. EVERYTHING seems to be looking better- even her wet nose- but her appetite still isn't quite back to normal and she's lost a little bit of weight. She was about 355 grams before this, and now she is staying more in the 340 grams area. I know their weight fluctuates likes ours does, but it's not fluctuating as much and is staying more in the 340 range so I think she has lost a little. I weigh her every afternoon around 1.
Long story short, her appetite hasn't returned yet. I've tried moistening food (which seems to be the best thing), leaving both hard food and moistened food, and smearing wet cat food over all of it. She definitely loves the wet cat food I'm syringing her and has started sucking it out of the syringe. So she's interested in eating- only when I feed her! Should I just expect that to slowly get better like everything else? Any more advice? Should I maybe try to add a new type of hard food?
Btw she's on Wellness Indoor and Royal Canin Indoor 27 (I think. She likes it more anyway).


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

As long as she's on Baytril you may have to hand feed her. It's got a nasty tasty and it's hard on the gut. Right now do whatever it takes to get calories into her. Remember that you can offer strawberry or vanilla Ensure. I find that giving Baytril with the Ensure actually helps prevent stomach upset.


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

OK thanks a lot. I'll get some Ensure soon.


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

I gave her some Ensure last night, and she definitely ate more that night. I have started to notice her poops are solid, but when I get them off the wheel with a paper towel they have a definite green tinge. I'm assuming it's all the meds and the new wet food I'm feeding her plus the stress of me giving her the meds and syringe feeding her. I hope the Baytril isn't being too harsh. Would it hurt to quit giving it and just try to antibiotic that's easier on her stomach?


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Stopping the antibiotic before it's course is finished is a good way to end up with a super drug resistant bacteria. I would only stop it if were really harming her.


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

I feared as much. I'm very careful with her and with me about finishing the dose when on antibiotics! 
Thanks so much for the help. I think the Ensure made her feel better last night!


----------

